
A Hard Lesson About Planning For Scale - mattjaynes
http://www.joedavison.com/startups/a-hard-lesson-about-planning-for-scale.html
======
ced
I was curious to know what this guy could sell for 500$ a pop, after 10 weeks
of development. Eventually, I found this:

<http://www.socialparking.com/>

"If you had the power to control hundreds of thousands of unique Internet
visitors each and every day, where would you send them?"

It looks like he's planning to create content for domain name squatters. He's
also done search engine optimization before under Zen Marketing, and chinese
translations under yet another "startup".

Ethics aside, I thought that it was interesting to see that someone can manage
a startup while being in China. I'd love to do that, although I'm not sure
that the YC model would work. Funding would be a problem.

~~~
joedavison
Having lived in China, I agree that it's definitely not a center for
creativity. From my perspective you really can't beat the amazing ecosystem
and startup culture that exists in Silicon Valley.

It was, however, very interesting to operate from China for some time. I'd be
happy to speak with you about what it was like, if you'd like to open up a
dialogue on my blog.

As for the other points, my new venture has absolutely nothing to do with
"squatting". Please reserve your speculation and judgment on my "ethics" until
we launch. We're actually creating a practical solution to the very problem
which seems to anger you.

~~~
ced
Ok, sorry that I misinterpreted your site. I was really not angry. Just
curious. Best of luck with your new endeavor, and thanks for the offer.

------
leisuresuit
I probably wouldn't have thought about that either. Although I hope to have a
problem like yours one day.

